# Wrong Forum: Disregard.



## KAmorphous (Jun 4, 2016)

Sorry, wrong forum, guys. I thought this was a professional photographer community. I was directed here, but I was looking for Photographer's forum magazine.


----------



## MSnowy (Jun 4, 2016)

Well on here I'm ridiculously crazy stinking rich dude so I'll look into it.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 4, 2016)

I gotta ask:  Have you even contacted a lawyer?  At least one that's well-versed in intellectual property law?


----------



## Designer (Jun 4, 2016)

1. Perhaps if we knew the facts of the case, we might be more inclined to offer our sympathy.
2. Since the case has gone to arbitration, we cannot interfere.
3. If you surrender, that IS the finish.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 4, 2016)

Wow, the nerve of them!  Of course, their Terms & Conditions for using their site says you will let them:


> By posting it, you give us permission to use your content to do what we reasonably believe necessary to provide our service both now and in the future including storing, displaying, reproducing and distributing your content. This might also include promoting your content with partner companies or services for broader broadcast, distribution or publication via Flipboard.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 4, 2016)

That's OK, I wouldn't go to the site.  I have an issue (as many do) of someone coming here to only ask for money.

Good luck with your court date.


----------



## KAmorphous (Jun 4, 2016)

snowbear said:


> That's OK, I wouldn't go to the site.  I have an issue (as many do) of someone coming here to only ask for money.
> 
> Good luck with your court date.



Thank you. You have clearly missed the point. 

Wow, wrong forum for artist's rights issues.


----------



## Designer (Jun 4, 2016)

Sorry, I did not notice a link.  Also, since I'm not an attorney, it is highly doubtful if I will pursue this anyway.  Besides; you've already retained attorneys, so good luck!


----------



## Designer (Jun 4, 2016)

KAmorphous said:


> Wow, wrong forum for artist's rights issues.


I think most of us do care. 

Besides; if you have sued for monetary damages, don't you think asking for money is a needless pursuit?


----------



## snowbear (Jun 4, 2016)

KAmorphous said:


> Thank you. You have clearly missed the point.


You're welcome.  Apparently so.  Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 4, 2016)

You just joined the site and haven't participated yet other than this, so people on here don't even know you. That may be why you aren't getting a lot of supportive responses.

I thought along the same lines as Snowbear til I realized you hadn't actually put your photos on Flipboard - which I never heard of so looked it up. Apparently the site/app gets content from social media and websites that partner with their site. Has Bored Panda partnered with Flipboard?? I can't tell...

I've seen an occasional article on Bored Panda shared on a message board but hadn't looked at their website beyond that. So I took a look... it kept loading and loading so I gave up on ever getting to the bottom of the page to look for Terms and Conditions. All I found in the lower right was their Privacy Policy. The first paragraph is a deal breaker for me as far as considering using the site and mostly what I read was about site users using their info., not the other way around - and that's as far as I went with it. 

Then I got curious if Bored Panda was a registered business in the US because I didn't see an address or anything. Under Jobs it says Welcome to our family and - it's located in Lithuania.

So I don't know if US Copyright is going to protect your photos if you posted them on a site based in Lithuania. So I don't know if you'll be able to accomplish what you want or not. I just think it seems unrealistic to expect people to support a first time site user here by giving you money based on your first time posting.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 4, 2016)

OP:  Just to be clear, the TPF has a very strict policy about crowd funding.  It's not permitted under ANY circumstance.  I'll overlook the fact that you replaced the link I deleted the first time.  As for artist's rights... well, it's pretty hard to form a meaningful opinion with one side of the story.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 4, 2016)

I do believe someone's taken their bucket and spade and left the sandbox...


----------

